# Wo steht euer PC?



## Rindfleisch3 (23. August 2013)

Da ich nicht recht wusste in welches Forum ich das packen sollte, habe ich es hier eröffnet da es im grunde genommen um den Standort des gehäuses geht.
mit wo meine ich: 

Auf dem Boden? Auf dem Schreibtisch? In einem Schrank ( ja sowas gibts)? Und warum dort?
Bei mir steht er auf dem Boden, auf dem tisch verursacht er wegen schallweiterleitung subjektiv mehr lärm. Aber es liegt wohl auch daran, dass er dann näher zu meinem Kopf platziert ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2013)

Er steht auf dem Boden unter meinem Schreibtisch. Grund: Kabel? 
Nein, aufm Tisch nimmt das Ding viel zu viel Platz weg.

Aber warum willst du das wissen?


----------



## shadie (23. August 2013)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren warum er das wissen will 

Meiner ist auch aufm Boden, HTPC im schrank und meine 2 Server sind im Keller


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. August 2013)

Mitten unterm Schreibtisch, weil wenn er da steht ich etwas weniger von seiner Geräuschkulisse mitbekomme, er keinen nützlichen Platz wegnimmt, und ich die Kabel nicht Querbeet herum fliegen lassen will "Stichwort Aufgeräumter".


----------



## Flay (23. August 2013)

Ich hatte ihn früher auf dem Boden stehen, aber da hat er mir zuviel Staub eingesaugt und rumgewirbelt. Außerdem hatte ich da immer so eine dreckige Ecke mit Kabelsalat hinterm Rechner 
Jetzt steht er neben dem Tisch auf einer Art offener Schuhablage, so ähnlich wie das Ding hier: STÄLL Schuhaufbewahrung - IKEA
Der untere Stangenrost ist ca. 10 cm vom Boden entfernt, da hab ich eine Steckerleiste drauf, Router, externe Festplatten und aufgerollte Kabel, und auf dem Holzstangenrost darüber, ca. 30 cm vom Boden, steht dann der Rechner. Leider ist das Gehäuse nicht von unten belüftet, sonst wäre das ideal, aber von vorne tut es ja auch. 
Größter Vorteil ist, dass die Kabel alle verstaut sind oder zumindest in der Luft hängen, so dass man den Boden problemlos sauberwischen kann.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (23. August 2013)

ich frage einfach aus interesse.
das problem bei mir ist: er steht auf dem Boden aber in meiner Altbauwohnung zittert der Boden bei Benutzung der Waschmaschine und geschirrspülmaschine. Habe da Bedenken, dass der Pc Schaden nimmt....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. August 2013)

Da ist ja die frage unerheblich, wo der PC bei UNS steht, wir haben ja (wohl mehrheitlich) dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Robonator (23. August 2013)

Warum sollte er dadurch Schaden nehmen? Wird ja wohl kaum so sein das er so stark herumwackelt das er droht umzufallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> ich frage einfach aus interesse.
> das problem bei mir ist: er steht auf dem Boden aber in meiner Altbauwohnung zittert der Boden bei Benutzung der Waschmaschine und geschirrspülmaschine. Habe da Bedenken, dass der Pc Schaden nimmt....


 
Keine Sorge, da geht nichts kaputt.

Das einzige Bauteil das überhaupt auf Vibrationen reagieren würde (so lange sie nicht so stark sind dass der Kühler abbricht ) wäre die Festplatte - und so ne heftige Waschmaschine könnt ihr nicht haben dass die HDDs sich daraus was machen würden. 

...und was hat das nun eigentlich damit zu tun wo UNSERE PCs stehen?


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2013)

Wenn der PC auf der Waschmaschine stehen würde, dann hättest du ein Problem ... vielleicht


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (23. August 2013)

Ich dachte es gibt vllt ähnliche fälle oder ich könnte irgendwelche tipps ableiten.  Ausserdem interessiert es mich wie die Mehrheit es handhabt. Vllt ergeben sich ja andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

Ich würde meinen gerne in einem Anti-Gravitationsfeld schweben lassen, aber noch hat das keiner erfunden.
Und solange wird das genutzt, was logisch ist. Also eine ebene Fläche.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Unterm Schreibtisch (Bürorechner), Im Rack (HTPC), Inner Abstellkammer (Server)


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. August 2013)

bei mir steht der haupt-pc auf einem transportroller.Metafranc 0820040 Transportroller 590x290 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
für die waschmaschine gibt es gummiunterlagen die sollten die vibrationen dämpfen.Antivibration Schutzmatte - Gummigranulat - 60x60x1cm - für alle Böden und viele Anwendungsbereiche: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
kann mann natürlich auch den pc draufstellen um ihn zu entkoppeln


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

Mein PC steht auf dem Tisch, ich habe mehr als genug Platz hier.


----------



## 777890 (23. August 2013)

Unter dem Tisch, damit man die Kabel nicht sieht.


----------



## Aytirian (23. August 2013)

Unter dem Tisch bei mir, siet sauberer aus, nimmt kein Platz weg, und ist leiser


----------



## eRaTitan (23. August 2013)

Meiner steht auf dem Boden, wegen den vielen Kabel und auf meinem glas Schreibtisch stell ich den knecht sicherlich nicht


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. August 2013)

Stell den PC auf Schaumstoffmatten aus dem Aquriumgeschäft die "entkoppeln" den PC vom Boden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. August 2013)

Meiner steht auf dem Tisch


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2013)

Mein Desktop PC steht bei mir zuhause... unterm Schreibtisch, mein Laptop meist auf dem Nachttisch. Der HTPC unterm TV und meine beiden Server im Rechenzentrum. Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen nen Thread aufzumachen indem Du fragst ob ein minimal Vibrierender Boden deinen PC zerstören kann?! Oder soll das hier so ne Pseudo Umfrage werden? Bist Du in Wahrheit ein Geldgieriger Bodenleger der von EA angeheuert wurde diese Umfrage zu erstellen? Und dient diese Umfrage dem Zweck herauszufinden ob es sich (für EA natürlich) lohnen würde Vibrationsneutralen Bodenbelag für die Gaming Szene herzustellen? Falls dem so ist, lass dich nicht mit 2% Anteil abspeisen!!!


----------



## KingArthur5610 (23. August 2013)

Unter dem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden 

Mit der Kühlung oder Vibrationen habe ich keine Probleme. Lief die letzten beiden Wochen 24/7, konstant bei 30°C also gibt es da keine Murren von mir.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. August 2013)

Neben meinem Schreibtisch (1mm daneben^^) auf so nem kleinen Schrank wo man Blätter und Ordner reinmachen kann (: aber auf höhe vom Schreibtisch (: muss ja sehen wenn er brennt das ich den Feuerlöscher holen kann (:


----------



## Joselman (23. August 2013)

Auf dem Tisch so das ich auch was von dem Fenster habe.


----------



## 777890 (23. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mein Desktop PC steht bei mir zuhause... unterm Schreibtisch, mein Laptop meist auf dem Nachttisch. Der HTPC unterm TV und meine beiden Server im Rechenzentrum. Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen nen Thread aufzumachen indem Du fragst ob ein minimal Vibrierender Boden deinen PC zerstören kann?! Oder soll das hier so ne Pseudo Umfrage werden? Bist Du in Wahrheit ein Geldgieriger Bodenleger der von EA angeheuert wurde diese Umfrage zu erstellen? Und dient diese Umfrage dem Zweck herauszufinden ob es sich (für EA natürlich) lohnen würde Vibrationsneutralen Bodenbelag für die Gaming Szene herzustellen? Falls dem so ist, lass dich nicht mit 2% Anteil abspeisen!!!




Rede doch kein Unsinn!


----------



## kero81 (23. August 2013)

Sry, hast Recht! 2% würde EA wohl kaum geben.


----------



## 777890 (24. August 2013)

Wenn du nicht einmal Anhaltspunkte oder Beweise hast, dann unterlass diese Verschwörungstheorien. Ich kann solch ein Gehäuchle nicht ausstehen!

Aber diese Diskussion trägt nicht zu dem Thema bei.


----------



## heldarious (24. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mein Desktop PC steht bei mir zuhause... unterm Schreibtisch, mein Laptop meist auf dem Nachttisch. Der HTPC unterm TV und meine beiden Server im Rechenzentrum. Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen nen Thread aufzumachen indem Du fragst ob ein minimal Vibrierender Boden deinen PC zerstören kann?! Oder soll das hier so ne Pseudo Umfrage werden? Bist Du in Wahrheit ein Geldgieriger Bodenleger der von EA angeheuert wurde diese Umfrage zu erstellen? Und dient diese Umfrage dem Zweck herauszufinden ob es sich (für EA natürlich) lohnen würde Vibrationsneutralen Bodenbelag für die Gaming Szene herzustellen? Falls dem so ist, lass dich nicht mit 2% Anteil abspeisen!!!



Das ist jetz aber weit her geholt Oo

Ich weiss zwar auch nicht warum du das wissen willst aber meiner steht unter dem Schreibtisch


----------



## kero81 (24. August 2013)

Sammal 777890, denkst Du jetzt das war echt ernst gemeint??? Ich werde das nächste Mal dabei schreiben wenn ich einen Witz mache... Das war doch sowas von überzogen, das muss man doch SOFORT checken dass das nicht ernst gemeint sein kann?! Herrje...

So, nun aber genug Offtoptic.

BTW. hat "gehäuchle" nicht im Entferntesten etwas mit einer Verschwörungstheorie zu tun,,,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2013)

Überall, bis auf dem Schreibtisch. Der Hauptrechner steht in einem Fach vom Schreibtisch , der 2. steht ähnlich und der Rest schubbert auf dem Boden rum


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2013)

Mein PC Tower steht auf dem Boden in meinem Schalfzimmer. Wieso: Weil ich es in meinem Schlafzimmer für haben wollte und weil ich in meinem Zimmer auch die meiste Zeit bin.




Zeus


----------



## BlackNeo (24. August 2013)

Auf dem Boden neben meinem Schreibtisch im hintersten Eck des Zimmers.

Ist zwar schade, weil man so nicht giel vom Case sieht, aber lieber da als direkt neben der Heizung^^


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2013)

Mein Gamer steht neben mir ( sehe Signatur,wenn´s magst ) schön bei der Balkontür wo Schlagseite ist und nur der Wind so reinpfeift ausser an ein paar Sonnentage was aber kein großen Temp unterschied macht !


----------

